# Ein Formular an sich selbst schicken



## bigtail (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen:


```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
```

und 


```
<form method="post" action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>">
```

?
Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juli 2005)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem erste und zweiten Beispiel besteht darin, dass das erste Beispiel keine Angabe einer formularverarbeitenden Ressorce besitzt, die zweite jedoch mithilfe von PHP an das selbe Skript geschickt wird.
Dass Browser auch bei einer Nichtangabe eines action-Attributwertes das Formular an die selbe Ressource senden, ist eigentlich nur ein gute gemeinte Toleranz gegenüber faulen oder unwissenden Autoren, denn die Angabe eines action-Attributs mit gültigem URI ist Pflicht (s. DTD-Fragment der Beschreibung des form-Elements).


----------

